# Wheel upgrade



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Any recommendations on a new wheelset for a Giant Defy 2 2012? Looking for something that is good enough to keep around if I ever want to ditch the Defy and upgrade the whole bike, but not looking to spend more than the whole bike cost me in the first place. Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

joelia2526 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any recommendations on a new wheelset for a Giant Defy 2 2012? Looking for something that is good enough to keep around if I ever want to ditch the Defy and upgrade the whole bike, but not looking to spend more than the whole bike cost me in the first place. Thanks!


Need more info. Before deciding on a wheelset you should consider:
- price range
- rider weight 
- road conditions (smooth, semi-smooth, potholes, broken pavement)
- style of riding (do you ride 'light', generally avoiding road hazards?) 

Tire size can be a factor, but the Defy will dictate just how large you'll be able to go, assuming you're open to wider than 23c.

But taking a step back, before lightening your wallet, what exactly do you expect to gain from this upgrade and what's not to like about your OE wheelset?


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I'm not even sure new wheels will fix the few problems I've had, but I've come across loose spokes, and 2 flat tires (not pinch, not debris/potholes) and I only have 500 miles on the bike. Been back and fourth to the LBS. That aside... I'm an upgrader, it's part of the fun for me 

To answer your questions:

Price range - ~ 400?
Weight - 200 right now and that's on my heavy side... should be 185-190 in no time, if that small difference matters.
Road conditions - mostly smooth, small stretches of bumps here and there.
Style of riding - I look for smooth rides, usually avoid road hazards, if I can. 

I have 23's now, would be okay with 25's.

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

joelia2526 said:


> Well, I'm not even sure new wheels will fix the few problems I've had, but I've come across loose spokes, and 2 flat tires (not pinch, not debris/potholes) and I only have 500 miles on the bike. Been back and fourth to the LBS. That aside... I'm an upgrader, it's part of the fun for me
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with upgrading, but it's good to go into it with eyes wide open, knowing what you can reasonably expect to gain - and what you may not. 

Without knowing the cause it's hard to say, but the cure for the flats may be something as simple as using better quality tubes and/ or replacing the rim tape with Velox. IME OE rim tape is usually plastic, meaning it pretty much sucks. An easy fix for ~$7.

Given the info you've offered, my suggestion for wheels is to look for something in the range of 28h/32h (f/r) range. 32h for both for some added durability.

Bicycle wheel warehouse has a pretty good buying guide which should keep you at or under budget. Check the link below, see what you think and go from there.
http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/road/road-wheel-buying-guide/prod_154.html


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I'll talk to my LBS about some new tape, if they haven't done that yet. Then, if that fixes it, maybe put the 400 towards a CF bike w/ 105's instead of Tiagra which is where I'll be in the next year or two anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

joelia2526 said:


> Thanks a lot! I'll talk to my LBS about some new tape, if they haven't done that yet. Then, if that fixes it, maybe put the 400 towards a CF bike w/ 105's instead of Tiagra which is where I'll be in the next year or two anyway. Thanks again!


Long term, I'm not sure I helped you save your money, but you're welcome.  

BTW, before you spring for 105 on your next bike, try the new 10 speed Tiagra. I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

This is what I have now, I think... is there one newer?

Drivetrain
Shifters Shimano Tiagra
Front Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Brakes Tektro TK-R340 Giant Specific, Dual Pivot
Brake Levers Shimano Tiagra
Cassette Shimano Tiagra 12x30, 10-Speed
Chain Shimano Tiagra
Crankset FSA Omega, 34/50
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaExo, Press Fit


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

joelia2526 said:


> This is what I have now, I think... is there one newer?
> 
> Drivetrain
> Shifters Shimano Tiagra
> ...


If you have 10 speed Tiagra, you have the newest.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Okay, thanks. Now all of my fun is ruined  HAHAHA. Thanks again PJ!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IME, spokes loosen if they're too loose in the first place. See if your shop will retension the wheels for you. They're a conservative build, so that could keep them going until you run the hubs into the ground.

While it's not a popular view lately, I think that if a cyclist only has one set of wheels, they should be training wheels. 32 spokes, 3-cross, double-walled, eyeleted rims. Larger people and cycle tourists might want more spokes, and particularly heavy-duty rims. There are still a million combinations. Without thinking about it, I'd just stick everybody on Ultegra hubs, DT Competition spokes and one of the Mavic Open Pro, CXP33 or DT RR465. BWW has at least one of those combinations available and my BWW wheels have been doing great since I bought them over a year ago. Not a terribly long time, I realize, but long enough for a bad wheel to reveal itself.

Anyway, something to put in the back of your mind if this set of wheels won't settle down.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*Shimano Ultegra 6700 Clincher Wheelset - $290*

Ribblecycles has a great sale on Shimano. The Ultegra 6700 is greatly discounted & IMHO is the best bang for your buck at the pricepoint you seek. The set is available in black or grey and is clincher or tubeless compatible and weighs 1652g for the pair.
Ribble is a solid online vendor and although located in the UK they usually ship items to me faster than many US vendors. $290 is an awesome price... Here is the link:
Shimano Ultegra 6700 Clincher Wheels Pair


----------

